# **Who's Coming??**



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Saturday that is to our Buckeye Lake Big Bass Bounty Event???
Should be a real fun event with a chance to make some $$.. Weather as of now is predicted @ 70 degrees and Partly Cloudy.. 

We waived the late few for paying at the ramp the morning of and will take the regular $160 entry but bring cash to keep it simple... 


John Terry


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

brent and i are in already paid and hopefully good boat draw! this should be fun


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Boat draws are by when we recieve your entry.. So you are good...


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Man the phone has been busy with guys checking in.. Going to be a great event with chance to put some good $$ to be won..


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

just got home from the buckeye big bass bounty and the event was awesome john, thank you and hookerz tackle for putting on this event and look foward to participating in future similar events. we caught alot of keeper bass today as i heard alot of others saying also, just couldnt get many big bites, but we were happy with the 2.5 lber that got us a 2nd in the 2nd quarter! thanks again. dan jenkins


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

John, what was the event's big bass? Would have liked to participate, but couldn't make it.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

mike im pretty sure there was only one bass over 3lbs weighed. and most bass over 2 lbs got checks. most eveeryone i talked to caught tons of fish 12 -13 inches


----------

